# Types of honey bees & different tasting honey?



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

I have had killer bee honey and it does taste different. That may just be because of different forage, but it wasn't as good as the more typical honeys!


----------



## jacole101 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you Akademee. We started with all Italians but both hives replaced their Queen's on their own over the last year. Our honey is still good but way different from last year with the same types of forage available unless they found a secret stash of something.



Akademee said:


> I have had killer bee honey and it does taste different. That may just be because of different forage, but it wasn't as good as the more typical honeys!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I am no expert, but the honey does change from year to year in my area. The past two years the bees produced a lighter and thinner honey. Sure it tasted good, but it did not quite have the robust flavor of the darker honey the bees made my first year. This year was dark and strong again. Same line of Carni/Caucasian mutts. I am sure it is related to not only the floral sources, but on what the bees actually choose to forage. Think wine. Best wine from dry years type of thing. Same grapevines, same soil, different flavor.


----------

